# Pork Belly Burnt Ends



## meatbone (Feb 21, 2017)

Hello all!

So, I've made brisket burnt ends many times before. I want to try doing it with a skinless pork belly. How bad can a burnt end be using bacon?? 

Any tips on cooking temps, times, fat up or down, wrap or not...etc, would be very helpful.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 21, 2017)

I don't have any advice for you, but I sure can't wait to see how this turns out!

Al


----------



## jmo601 (Mar 12, 2017)

This is what I do - Buy a whole skinless pork belly.  Then trim it to square it up.  Save the "scraps" from trimming.  I then put on a thin layer of mustard and rub.  I typically use a sweeter rub with a belly.  Smoke at 250 until it reaches 185-190.  Pull from smoker and allow to cool.  Slice into 1" x 1" cubes.  Throw into a disposable aluminum pan and toss with honey, brown sugar, black pepper.  Return to the smoker and cook until they start to get gummy.

Now I realize that is a very vague interpretation.  But I've found pork belly to not necessarily be finicky, but a very personalized cook.

As for the "scraps", I cook them and either freeze them, use them in beans, or make sandwiches out if them....of course cooks choose is never a bad option either:grilling_smilie:


----------



## jmo601 (Mar 12, 2017)

A few corrections

Thin layer of mustard, heavy on the seasoning.

I always cook fat side down on this.


----------



## heavyd4561 (Mar 12, 2017)

I have tried this before, smoked the trimmed belly whole using peach wood, cut into bite size pieces, sauced and returned to the smoker.

They were delicious 













IMG_0653.JPG



__ heavyd4561
__ Mar 12, 2017


----------



## scarps23 (Mar 13, 2017)

This sounds amazing! Pic looks great heavyd. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatbastard09 (Mar 14, 2017)

Heavy D, when you put the cubes back in did they go on the grate or in a foil pan?  Also, how long did you leave the cubes in and at what temp?  That pic looks awesome.


----------



## heavyd4561 (Mar 14, 2017)

I cubed, sauced then put them in a foil pan to finish on the Lang. 
I tend to be a hot&fast guy, these were done at 285


----------



## fatbastard09 (Mar 14, 2017)

Thanks Heavy D, I'll be looking for a pork belly to give this a try later this spring in my new rig (under construction, weather is not helping)...


----------



## masssmoke (Apr 23, 2017)

I am giving these pork belly burnt ends a try today.

Will post the results!


----------



## kuddles (Apr 28, 2017)

I know I'm a little late, but Malcom Reed on Howtobbqright on YouTube recently did pork belly burnt ends that looked pretty good.


----------



## sportgd (Apr 28, 2017)

I'm watching!


----------



## meatbone (Apr 28, 2017)

Mine came out pretty good!













IMG_4728.JPG



__ meatbone
__ Apr 28, 2017


















IMG_4772.JPG



__ meatbone
__ Apr 28, 2017


----------



## mrad (May 22, 2017)

How long does it take to get the pork belly to 190 at 250 degrees?  IS 190 the consensus for the temp at which to pull and cube?

I'll be making these this weekend and am wondering how much time to allow between fishing and dinner.


----------



## meatsweats86 (Jun 14, 2017)

mrad said:


> How long does it take to get the pork belly to 190 at 250 degrees?  IS 190 the consensus for the temp at which to pull and cube?
> 
> I'll be making these this weekend and am wondering how much time to allow between fishing and dinner.


I'm making these this weekend. Did you happen to find out how long it takes to reach an IT of 190 at 250 degrees. How were they??


----------

